# Grimm wishes Patti a Happy Bday!! pic heavy



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Grimm wanted to make his Ma laugh so he pulled out all the possible goofy faces:






























































Maaaaa I am being profiled!!



















Trying to be serious:



















She DOES call me the Doofinator!










I am going CWAZY with all this wackiness!



















She told me to smile but it looks fake, doesn't it?










I'm trying to fold my tongue so it will fit better in my mouth. Not sure that is what I am supposed to be learning here but....










Opps it unfolded!










Not a happy camper 










She seemed to like these.... kinda



















I makey my ears wave to Ma!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So cute!

I am sure these will make Patti's birthday much, much better!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Cute pictures, I like the not a happy camper one made me laugh LOL All the pictures are awesome.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I just wish it didnt take so long to get them on!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

What's with the ears????? Athena only flaps hers when she runs.
Patti will be ecstatic when she sees them.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Awwwww, those are wonderful Ruq - and I'm positive they will make his Ma laugh. They made me laugh out loud! 

Grimmi, you truly are a doofinator!!!









Patti - I'm sure this is the very best birthday present you could hope for today. Enjoy your boy's silliness!!!!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!! And all these faces!!

Happy Birthday, Patti!

Tanya


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

What wonderful pictures for Ma's birthday Grimm. You did a great job.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Quote: Grimm wanted to make his Ma laugh so he pulled out all the possible goofy faces:










Don't know about Patti, but it sure made ME laugh out loud!!! 

Ruq, how did you get Grimm to wave his ears? Did you photoshop them? Too cute!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I will say, I have never seen such a beautiful dog with so many different expressions, LOL, he is adorable.

I really like the doofinator pic, and the second to last one, very nice.

Ruq, this was such a nice thing to do for Patti.

I am sure you will make her day


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Those are great! You captured him in all his silly, sweet glory, and the serious shots are fantastic too. What a hunk!








What a wonderful thing to do for Grimms mama. I'm certain this will just make Patti's day.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

those were awesome
and will so make Patti's day
her is hysterical!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics!








Patti


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I wish I could take credit for teaching Grimm to wave his ears but truth be told the gnats are CRAZY NASTY this year. He kept flicking his ears and shaking his head to make them leave.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great pics!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Those are a riot! The many faces of the Doofinator. I like the wavy ears the best. Agreed, a very nice thing to do for Patti until she gets her own place.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Great pictures! Thats one expressive dog!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Awww. I want to hug him. He's such a character!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Those are just priceless...can hardly wait for Patti to see them. What a wonderful B-day gift that is.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

He really is the Doofinator!








These made me laugh out loud so I'm sure Patti will appreciate them even more!

Are the gnats the little white specs you can see around him in some of the pics? If so yikes! I'd be hiding inside from the obnoxious little buggers.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

A wonderful gift! Those pictures are great!! 

Happy Birthday Patti


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Great job Ruq!!

And Grimmi did a super great job!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Great shots!!! Grimm is just too cute!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

happy b day Patti! Grimm rocks!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

These are GREAT.. made me smile this morning. I'm sure Patti will be quite happy with the birthday greeting. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Patti!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ruq THANK YOU!!







I see my Doofinator!! What gorgeous pics of my sweet special LoveBum!







You did a fantastic job! Thank you sooooo very very VERY much for doing a Doofinator photoshoot for me!!! It totally made my day! You guys still have gnats out thattaways? Is it still warm there? Wow! I LOVE the pics of my buddy!!! YAY GRIMMI PICS! I am just thrilled with these Ruq! You rock!!* Best B Day present *







*EVER!!*


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*They are all great shots but this one is my favorite. He looks so handsome and the backgound is just perfect. Happy Birthday Patti







*


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Love seeing Grimm pics! I jsut wanna kiss him and squish him and love him and pet him.....and call him.....uhm Grimm! Love that boy...Happy Birthday Patti!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Patti!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Haooy Birthday Patti! 


Great pictures of Grimm!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Great pictures! What a doofy, goofy guy he is.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy, happy birthday Patti and welcome back to the states!

Your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Patti. 
Ruq those pics are just great! They really capture the goofiness of the doofinator. I love the tongue rolled up, unrolled pics. Made me laugh!
What a wonderful happy, chrismatic, hansome, silly boy you've got staying there. No wonder Patti misses him.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I keep looking at him again and again and again and again and again and again and.. etc.









Ruq did a phenomenal job!! Talk about making my WEEK!!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

aw, what great pictures of Grimmi!! Patti, hope you had a Happy Birthday yesterday ~

Ruq - you still have FLOWERS????? Guess I'm just not used to seeing any....Grimmi's "brother" over here likes to "taste" anything that looks remotely like a bloom of any sort.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well those are not *my* flowers. I can't even keep a cactus alive.







Good thing I have a better track record with dogs.









Those were actually at the local park and more than one met with a horrible fate at the Clodhopper Pawed Doofinator. I had him posed ohhhh so nicely behind the flowers with the Gazebo behind him. Turned to step back (had to watch I didn't go over the bank into the river) and as I turned back to kneel down a beheaded flower rolled by my feet. I looked up and Grimm had made a tactical readjustment and had plopped his feet on the poor helpless flowers. We tried this twice with the same result. We beat a hasty retreat before the DFD (Doofinator Floral Decapitator) was busted.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyHappy Birthday Patti.
> Ruq those pics are just great! They really capture the goofiness of the doofinator. I love the tongue rolled up, unrolled pics. Made me laugh!
> What a wonderful happy, chrismatic, hansome, silly boy you've got staying there. No wonder Patti misses him.


I have to admit I have never met a dog so adept at performing origami with his tongue. It was rather funny though as I kept trying to tell him to keep his tongue in his mouth instead of dragging on the ground. 

I also learned the hard way that my trick for getting *my* dogs to perk up for a picture doesn't work. My guys hold a stay. Grimm repeatedly and efficiently retrieved my chapstick several times. He thinks I am such a clutz for "it repeatedly falling behind me after jumping up in the air". My guys hold their stay but Grimm always retrieved the "object".


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWell those are not *my* flowers. I can't even keep a cactus alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL I can just see you and Grimmi running for your lives with the flower police in hot persuit with the evidence in hand.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ruq, I am DYING laughing at the flowers story-- and the chapstick trick!







Uhh, should I have mentioned, that, uh, we work on retrieve a LOT? And that at 9 weeks old, he CAME retrieving? And that retrieving is his favorite thing? Oh man.. what else have I left out that I oughtta tell ya?







The pics on the facebook and snapfish are <span style="color: #FF0000">*THE BESTEST PRESENTS EVER!!!!*</span>





















I love my clodhopper-pawed JumboFeets Doofinator!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh my goodness Patti...you have a facebook







I need to add you!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Oh my goodness Patti...you have a facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too!!!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWell those are not *my* flowers. I can't even keep a cactus alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















oh my gosh, I'm laughing so hard at this!! 

I'll wait...<<patiently>>....<<foot tapping>>...for some more great shots of Patti's beautiful boy~

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Do i have a facebook? what does this mean? am i "on facebook?" i just filled in the little form thingy so i could see Ruq's pics. Help! i'm not cool enough to have facebook!







i won't be on it (i dunno how people be on it) since i can't see too well on the computer im using yet. but i would add everyone.. if i knew what that meant.







i don't really know what facebook is. (i hear the nerd alarm going off...)


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfDo i have a facebook? what does this mean? am i "on facebook?" i just filled in the little form thingy so i could see Ruq's pics. Help! i'm not cool enough to have facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear it too Patti








I've joined facebook because I was asked and I still dont understand whats going on!








I'm sooo showing my age!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfDo i have a facebook? what does this mean? am i "on facebook?" i just filled in the little form thingy so i could see Ruq's pics. Help! i'm not cool enough to have facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are totally cool enough to have a facebook







! Once you get a computer that you can see better on...let us know. There are a whole bunch of us from here that are Facebook junkies too







I am sure someone can help get you set up and situated.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sandra, we can sit together in the Facebook fer Dummies class, ok?









GSDLove212, you have been wonderful to me since my Ulrich's passing. Thank you... for everything, always.







If you only knew how much you helped me through things, and your kindness continues to provide me encouragement.. thank you. And for tolerating my nerd-dom, too!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Those pictures are too cute!!!!!! And happy birthday, Patti!!!!

When do you get to see your boy again??


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a present to all of Grimmi's fan club!!!!!!!!! He is the most expressive boy, and your tales of chapstick, origami toungue and flower trampling are classic. 

Grimmi has the most mesmerizing eyes, like Cary Grant. I want to run out and carve up a side of beef and give it to him if only he'll fix that deep, kindly gaze on me. 

Patti, are you *quite* certain that Grimm isn't a fairytale prince who can be turned in to the man of my dreams (obedient and unneutered) with a kiss on the nose???

Happy birthday Patti, may it be the beginning of a a better new year for you.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfSandra, we can sit together in the Facebook fer Dummies class, ok?


Well................... I will be joining you both since I have no clue what facebook, twitter, my space, etc is, other than an online diary ??







I have been asked to join, but I never have.

Patti, Your boy is so handsome & what great pics !






























B-lated B-Day to you !










I haven't been up on things on the board, see your back in the states & not sure why your one place & your Grimm is at another.









What a very nice B-Day gift to you though.........


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Patti!!

Awesome pics of Grimm. It brought tears to my eyes to think you had to spend your special day missing him so badly, and then to see how wonderful Rug had been to do this for you. I can't wait till the day you and Grimm are reunited! I don't think I could handle being away from my two for a day...I would miss just them too much~You have a truly wonderful friend to take such perfect care of your Grimm


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfSandra, we can sit together in the Facebook fer Dummies class, ok?


You got it Patti!









I always thought Twitter was something birds did. I have no idea how to even get on it.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Happy late birthday Patti!

Too funny...This is how good Grimm is at making expressive faces...

Chris, who's not a member, nor does he read the board only overhears me talking about it once in awhile...Last evening he looked over my way to say something to me and the first thing out of his mouth was, "Hey, it's Grimm!"










-Jackie


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL Jackie!







Is he famous for his intense, velvetty head wrinkles?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ROFL Jennifer, the man of your dreams would be hysterically impulsive, scour corneas with each kiss, barrel towards each guest with devastating glee, be a tsunami of sociable overenthusiasm, have a tongue that hangs down like a tie, have collossal, bulbous, peanutbutter-toned feet, and grin at everyone he sees under a stack of velvetty head-wrinkles?









LoveOurGs (Jen), Grimmi cannot stay where I am staying temporarily, as it is a daycare center in a home, and liability insurance will not allow a Doofinator. So for now, he is temporarily under the expert foster care of Amaruq The Fantastic!


----------

